# GPS: Handheld or Mounted?



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

I am trying to get some feedback from some of you who have either a handheld GPS or a normal sized one(or both). I have talked to a few guys who fish off shore , and they only have a handheldGPS, and rave about them.I had been planning on getting something like a Garmin 440, without thebottomfinder, as I already have aFurano machine, which I like. Im just wondering, if I just get a good handheld GPS and load the maps, what will I be giving up as far as features ( besidesthe screen size, of course ). I plan on venturing off shore this year, but Im not going out without good equipment.

Any info or advice is appreciated.

thanks


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a hand held Lowrance and it works just fine for finding my spots offshore. Make sure you mount a holder for the gps to go on the dashthat way your not trying to stear and hold the gps and look at the screen all at the same time(I am not that talented). The hand held seems to do all that I need it to do with lots of memory and trails.


----------



## Captfishfinder (Jan 23, 2009)

I have both, use the handheld as a backup.The bigger screen on the fixed mount is easier to see. I like not having to worry about batteries or plugging in a power cord.They can both do the job but the fixed mount has the advantage of always being in place when you need it. My hand held seemed to always be slidding or bouncing around, although they do have nice mounts for those now. You can always start off with a hand held and move up later to what ever price unit you think you need.


----------



## clyde (May 11, 2008)

Most handhelds work just fine if you have good eyes

I am setup with a Raymarine C80 and use a small garmin handheld 276C as my primary navigator


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The handheld will also get bounced of the dash and go boom on the floor.


----------



## canoe2 (Feb 28, 2008)

I use both. The boat mounted gps is 12 yrs oldit is great fornavagation to the general area. It is too easy to mess up operating the boat looking intoyour hand. Once there the handheld is awesome. I had an older etrex legend that was easy to download hundreds of coordinates from the laptop. I recently upgraded to a Garmin 60csx. It is easier to read on the water than the old gray screen. Plus in the blink of an eye when you see something on the bottom finderpushingone button sets the waypoint. This islowerer end stuff, I'm on a budget, but it works great. Puts me on the same spots everytime.


----------



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome info..thanks again guys!!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I not offering an opinion of what best. However, I have a Lowrance H2O (grayscale) that I would like to sell. It's in perfect condition and I've used a protective case that I'll throw in. No extra map software but it came loaded with navigational aids and wrecks. I have everything that came in box.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> what will I be giving up as far as features ( besides the screen size, of course ).






Just your eye's.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a garmin 72 works great.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

I purchased a Garmin 76 years ago when I made the conversion from Loran. Still run it along with my fixed mount combo unit. I actually use it more for navigation than the fixed mount, which I use mainly for the bottom finder. I personally like the Garmin handhelds and with the mount bracket accessory and power cord it's an excellent option and can always be used later as a back up if you get another unit, or can be used in the car or off road, whatever.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The best of both worlds is something like the garmin 478. It is portable, yet can be mounted etc.... I use mine for both the truck and boat. It has a bigger screen than the handhelds. Yet is still portable.


----------



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

> *cuzmondo (2/27/2009)*I purchased a Garmin 76 years ago when I made the conversion from Loran. Still run it along with my fixed mount combo unit. I actually use it more for navigation than the fixed mount, which I use mainly for the bottom finder. I personally like the Garmin handhelds and with the mount bracket accessory and power cord it's an excellent option and can always be used later as a back up if you get another unit, or can be used in the car or off road, whatever.


One question Cuz, Is the screen on the handheld so small that its hard to see while trying to operate the boat? When I look at the deminsions, it looks like it would be kinda small to see the detail. Maybe not though, if the display is bright.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Gator,

The screen size is certainly limited, but the contrast, lighting, and even the display sizes can be adjusted on the Garmin 76 series. At least they are on the Map 76 C that I have. I'm 49 y/oand at thatpoint where I need a bit of assistance with my eyesight and still can read mine o.k. without glasses. I had to navagate in from the Gulf one night a couple years ago through the fog and it brought me right on back, no problem. I typically don't try to navigate by the map screen on the handheld. I use the brg. field and run my compass, but that time the map screen was extremely helpful and you can zoom in/out to suit your needs. You really can't go wrong with the Garmin 76 series GPS and if you get something else later, it's a fantastic back up. Last summer when we were in the Keys I had a bad connection on my fixed mount, but it was no problem navigating since I had the handheld as my back up. Vacation saved :clap If you have any other questions or would like to take a look at my set up before you decide, let me know.


----------



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

Gator I Have both fixed & handheld GPS units,& IMO,the newer handheld GPS units w/cartography are 

every bit as dependable,just gotta keep plenty of batt's around in addition to your DC charger for the Unit. Garmin IS in my view the premier GPS out there finally surpassing the other guys!

Good Luck.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

When I used my handheld I had a piece of velcro on the bottom and the opposing piece on my console. Worked great an never moved an inch while under way. It rips right off when your leaving the boat.


----------



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the info. I went ahead and decided on the Garmin Colorado 400C. It has the Bluechart map preloaded on it and base maps for land, as well, which we will use for hiking in the Smokeys.http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Photos/Default.aspx?i=150CO400C&g=252650 I liked the fact that it has the capabilities to load different maps into it, but most of all, I like that the screen is a 3" backlit LCD display , which is about the biggest you can find in a handheld. I also went with it because of the roller wheel control, as opposed to the Garmin Oregon, which is the touch screen. This will bewhat I use initially for the boat, as I bought the mount to go with it, but eventually it will be the back-up to a fixed mount GPS.Anyway, thanks again for all of the input, its good to know I wont be the only one out there with a handheld. 

Mike :letsdrink 

http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Photos/Default.aspx?i=150CO400C&g=252650


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

The best of all three worlds is the garmin 478 it has all the coastal maps. plus it come with three mounts. one that yo can mount to youre boat. another that mounts to a sandbag style mount for youre car or someones elses car or boat. or a fixed mount for the car. as i mentioned this unit goes from youre car to youre boat, and you dont need a power source in youre boat. the battery life is about 8 hours. the screen is bigger than a normal handheld.

By far this is the best and most universal.in my opinion


----------

